# اقتراح مسابقه



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن الاداره تعمل مسابقه فى اى حاجه هيه تشوفها 
وتكون الجايزه للى يكسب انه يكون عضو مبارك 
ويبقى المشتركين فيها مشاركتهم اكتر من 200
وممكن تكون كل شهر
ويكده نشجع الاعضاء على المشاركه فى المنتدى


----------



## لوقا عادل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

انا معاك في ان اللي يكسب يبقي عضو مبارك
ياريت يتم النظر بجدية


----------



## zama (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اوك ياريت فعلا وياريت تكون فى الكمبيوتر لانى بحبه جدا


----------



## +pepo+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

انا معاك يا موفى ميكر وممكن تبقا مسبقه فى تصميم صوره للمنتدى


----------



## +pepo+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت روك يشوف الموضوع بداعك يا موفى ميكر


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد هتبقى مسابقه جامده زى مسابقه المليون بس لازم الاداره تنظر للمسابقه وهيه الى تختار مش احنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا جماعه العضويه المباركه لا تصلح   لان تكون جايزه لان ليها شروط لازم تتوافر فهيكون ايه العمل لو اللى فاز فى المسابقه دى لا يصلح لان يكون عضو مبارك .
 وعلى العموم شهر الاعياد هيكون ملىء بالمسابقات والجوايز المختلفه .   ​*


----------



## hmmm (29 نوفمبر 2008)

فكرة   جميلة يارب  تتم


----------



## +pepo+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسى يا دونا


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااي ا دونا وربنا يباركك


----------

